# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رد شدن در مصاحبه فرهنگیان

## Cutter313

سلام.
سوال من شاید سوال خیلیا باشه. اگر تو مصاحبه فرهنگیان رد بشم,امکان قبولی تو رشته های بعد از فرهنگیان رو دارم؟؟ اصلا باید فرهنگیان رو تو اولویت های اول بزنم؟؟؟

----------


## 76farshad

اگه فرهنگیانو بیشتر از بقیه میخوای خو اول بزن، بعد میبرنت مصاحبه اگه قبول شدی خو خیلی هم خوب ولی اگه خدایی نکرده رد شدی انتخابای بعدیتو چک میکنن، حالا اگه رتبت طوری باشع ک هم مثلا پرستاری قبول میشی هم معلمی، اگه معلمی رو بزنی بعد پرستاری دیگع نمیبرنت مصاحبع و همون پرستاری قبول میشی

----------

